# Why People Live In The South ...



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> [snapback]73218[/snapback]​


Didn't open for some reason.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Photo in Gallery (Fun in New England). How the H*** do I get it in here now? Y'all keep telling me....and I keep not getting it right!!!!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Photo in Gallery (Fun in New England). How the H*** do I get it in here now? Y'all keep telling me....and I keep not getting it right!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ROFLMAO* Would love to slide through there and clean the table off before yall thaw out.







lol Great pic!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LMAO....that is awesome!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Wolfie is this what you want










Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Funny, which one is you Wolfie?

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey, there are some big advantages to real winter weather. That beer is staying *cold*.









Bill


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Is that Bud Ice they are drinking?

Reverie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good one Wolfie!

I would think a 'hot' hand could be dangerous though.
If nothing else, it would be a huge 'tell' when your hand starts melting!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Good one Wolfie!
> 
> I would think a 'hot' hand could be dangerous though.
> If nothing else, it would be a huge 'tell' when your hand starts melting!
> ...


For these players the trick is to stay cool enough that the hot hand doesn't show.







Easier said than done however.

Bill


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Whose dealing these cards? I running cold.

Reverie


----------



## MANASSAS29BHS (Nov 7, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Whose dealing these cards? I running cold.
> 
> Reverie
> [snapback]73284[/snapback]​


I'm all in!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I'd keep my eye on they guy on the right......He looks shady to me


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't think gambling is allowed on this site...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't think there is any gamble involved at all.
If you look really close, the guy in the black cap has an Ace up his ... um.. sleeve! Just behind the bag of Pork Rinds!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

